# Blank screen on IBM Thinkpad T22 laptop



## levannak (May 19, 2005)

I get a blank screen on power up of my IBM Thinkpad T22. I also get one long two short beeps, which according to the maintenance manual is system board or LCD or memory problem. 

LCD - connected external monitor, which stayed blank. I assume it is not the LCD.

Memory - removed memory cards, made no difference (except there was continous beeps). Replaced memory cards - Same symptoms. I assume the problem is not in the memory cards.

System board - the keyboard lights (caps lock etc) are operational. I can logon with the hardware password and the overhead light (which is s/w enabled I assume) works. I assume it is not a blown system board.

Can it be the video controller which I think on the Thinkpad laptops is integrated with the system board?

Has anyone else experinced the same problem? Any suggestions? If it is the video controller, do I need a new system board or is it repairable?

Any / all comments gratefully received.


----------



## lbnelms2002 (May 24, 2005)

try attaching your external monitor.
should tell you something there.


----------



## levannak (May 19, 2005)

lbnelms2002 said:


> try attaching your external monitor.
> should tell you something there.


Thank you for your reply. I did attach external monitor - that was also completely blank. This is why I do not think it was the LCD. Any ideas?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You need to enable the VGA out by pressing the FN key and one ot the F-keys. I can'ty remember which one it is but give that a try.


----------



## craxx_123 (May 25, 2005)

I get a blank screen on power up of my IBM Thinkpad T22. I also get one long two short beeps, which according to the maintenance manual is system board or LCD or memory problem.

LCD - connected external monitor, which stayed blank. I assume it is not the LCD.

Memory - removed memory cards, made no difference (except there was continous beeps). Replaced memory cards - Same symptoms. I assume the problem is not in the memory cards.

System board - the keyboard lights (caps lock etc) are operational. I can logon with the hardware password and the overhead light (which is s/w enabled I assume) works. I assume it is not a blown system board.

Can it be the video controller which I think on the Thinkpad laptops is integrated with the system board?

Has anyone else experinced the same problem? Any suggestions? If it is the video controller, do I need a new system board or is it repairable?

Any / all comments gratefully received.

If the external monitor did not work, then the video portion of the system board is probably gone. T series laptops are notorious for either red tint on start up or blank/black lcd's. Note: you did have error beeps that came up when you booted, the highest on the list(first) is the most common, the second on the list, system board, is the next highest. 
Since it didn't work on the external monitor, you will probably need a new/used system board. T22's come in different configurations, you will need to know if yours has svga vs XGA, screen size-13.1 or 14 inch, 8mb video ram or 16mb, etc. Usually one board will take care of all of these, 26p8218. You can get one on ebay for 75-100.00. I have purchased from IMS out of MI. I've had fantastic luck with them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=60268&item=6771877806&rd=1

Good luck.



No matter where you go, there you are..


----------



## craxx_123 (May 25, 2005)

I get a blank screen on power up of my IBM Thinkpad T22. I also get one long two short beeps, which according to the maintenance manual is system board or LCD or memory problem.

LCD - connected external monitor, which stayed blank. I assume it is not the LCD.

Memory - removed memory cards, made no difference (except there was continous beeps). Replaced memory cards - Same symptoms. I assume the problem is not in the memory cards.

System board - the keyboard lights (caps lock etc) are operational. I can logon with the hardware password and the overhead light (which is s/w enabled I assume) works. I assume it is not a blown system board.

Can it be the video controller which I think on the Thinkpad laptops is integrated with the system board?

Has anyone else experinced the same problem? Any suggestions? If it is the video controller, do I need a new system board or is it repairable?

Any / all comments gratefully received.

If the external monitor did not work, then the video portion of the system board is probably gone. T series laptops are notorious for either red tint on start up or blank/black lcd's. Note: you did have error beeps that came up when you booted, the highest on the list(first) is the most common, the second on the list, system board, is the next highest. 
Since it didn't work on the external monitor, you will probably need a new/used system board. T22's come in different configurations, you will need to know if yours has svga vs XGA, screen size-13.1 or 14 inch, 8mb video ram or 16mb, etc. Usually one board will take care of all of these. You can get one on ebay for 75-100.00. I have purchased from IMS out of MI. I've had fantastic luck with them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=60268&item=6771877806&rd=1

Good luck.



No matter where you go, there you are..


----------



## raj1967 (Apr 19, 2006)

*T22 Blank Screen*

I also have an IBM T22 that has a blank screen. I have attached an external monitor and I can view everything just fine. The FN-F7 toggles fine as the screen switches from external to internal at each depression. I am not very familiar with IBM laptops so any help or suggestions on how to resolve this would be appreciated.


----------



## levannak (May 19, 2005)

*Blank screen on IBM T22*



raj1967 said:


> I also have an IBM T22 that has a blank screen. I have attached an external monitor and I can view everything just fine. The FN-F7 toggles fine as the screen switches from external to internal at each depression. I am not very familiar with IBM laptops so any help or suggestions on how to resolve this would be appreciated.


I am afraid this sounds like the LCD on the laptop has died. A competent repairshop should be able to replace it or if you are brave you can try replacing it yourself - replacement LCDs are available from IBM, spareshops and often from ebay. Hope this helps


----------



## dvanvalk (Feb 8, 2008)

I was getting 1 long then 2 short beeps from my T22 but the LCD screen was OK. I could even plug in a monitor and that worked too.
However, after the POST and the three beeps, NOTHING would happen - system seemed frozen and the only thing I could do was power off. 

After checking (almost) everything, in a last act of desperation before ordering a new system board, I flipped the T22 over, disconnected and removed the Intel Pro/100 SP Mobile Combo Adapter (it's under the "other" door from the memory). 

As soon as I powered it back up, the $%*! T22 immediately booted up, launched Windows and seems to be fine! Fortunately I have a wireless PCMCIA card in it, so I went into Device Manager and disabled the Intel LAN adapter (the one I had removed). I'll just live without it.

SOOOO....here's one more item to check before you throw the thing against a wall or off a bridge. d.v.v.


----------



## nitblast (Jun 4, 2008)

Same story as dvanvalk, one long beep followed by two short beeps. I removed the Intel Pro/100 SP Mobile Combo Adapter, viola! A dead laptop booted instantly. Thanks for the great tip!


----------

